# Sick Betta Female - White 3 mm patch/hole around anus



## DutchBetta (Mar 14, 2012)

Dear Community,

I seek your advice if and how to cure my sick betta female.
She has a white spot on her belly, of 3mm. Looks rather like a hole (see image) around the area of her anus. First it seemed constipation, with some scales standing out (more on one side though). Now this has gone, but the white area seems to increase in size.

She seems vivid enough when approaching the quarantine container; her eyes follow every movement and she's eager to pick up food.
I have not seen any "poop" the pas few days, however. This could be either that she's still having some constipation or that the infection blocks the anus.

*Medical History*
I diagnosed Swim Bladder disease some 2 months ago, as she had problems swimming and let herself sink to the bottom of the tank all the time, or chill out on some plants close to the water surface.

I placed her in a small container within a larger cycled tank (20G) with a male. She seemed happy, even developing stripes. 
Then I removed her to a smaller separate container (4G), non-filtered yet heated, where she sat on the floor all the time. I fear she has picked up some nastiness at that time.
*
Cure?*
Although I feared fungus at some point, am not sure if it is really the case, given the appearance of a hole in the skin. Is it possible to cure, and if yes, what would be the best approach.
I added a very small quantity of salt to the quarantine container.
Shoul I try a small piece of pea?

Many thanks in advance for your advice,
Jay


----------



## cp6445 (Jan 14, 2012)

It's hard for me to see that pic, but are you sure that isn't her ovipositor spot?


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

It's not her ovopositor and it is curable. 
I had to deal with the same thing twice in a few years, one male and most recently a female. 
I couldn't salvage my male. It seems it always happens due to bad water condition because both fish were found ill after I came back from vacation so they were over a week wihtout water changes. 
I don't know exactly what it is, the first thing I thought was parasites because they were bloated, wouldn't eat, there was short white strip hanging from their anus and the area was red. 
I was able to treat the female and she's currently a happy lady in my sorority. 
I treated her with high doses of aquarium salt (I don't measure) with water changes every other day for about 2 weeks and started feeding her about day 2 but she didn't eat for about a week. I used super tiny NLS Grow pellets because I didn't want to give her big meals.


----------

